
Hints of Trigonometry on a 3,700-Year-Old Babylonian Tablet - digital55
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/08/29/science/trigonometry-babylonian-tablet.html?rref=collection%2Fsectioncollection%2Fscience&action=click&contentCollection=science&region=rank&module=package&version=highlights&contentPlacement=2&pgtype=sectionfront&_r=0
======
empath75
This has been posted a bunch before and one should be fairly skeptical that of
Wildbergers interpretation of Babylonian tablets that happens to coincide with
his quirky method of doing trigonometry that he came up with because he
doesn't like real numbers.

~~~
ksenzee
A healthy amount of skepticism is fair, especially since Wildberger is a
fairly odd duck. But the kind of trigonometry Wildberger proposes does work:
you can use it to figure the height of a ziggurat. So it's conceivable that
the Babylonians discovered it and used it.

------
igravious
Posted 4/5 days ago.

An ancient Babylonian tablet may contain the first evidence of trigonometry[0]
(sciencemag.org)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15095237](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15095237)

[0] [http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2017/08/ancient-babylonian-
ta...](http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2017/08/ancient-babylonian-tablet-may-
contain-first-evidence-trigonometry)

------
ramzyo
To clarify, the article is about a new interpretation of a previously
discovered artifact.

------
notadoc
Fantastic discovery

